# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 22o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 9 Μαϊου 2009

## NASSER

*ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΣΩΜΑΤIΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB* 
*(FITNESS-BODYFITNESS-BODYBUILDING)*


ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 9 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2009
Κλειστό Γήπεδο Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Επιτραπέζιας Αντισφαίρισης  ''Γ.Α.Σ. Ελευσίς-Δήμητρα''
Ιερα Οδός και Αδελφών Μουρίκη 130, Ελευσίνα


Guest Posers ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ , IFBB Pro


Ωρα έναρξης 5.00 μ.μ.

*Διοργάνωση IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ & ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ*

Οι αθλητες για να συμμετασχουν θα πρεπει ηδη να ειναι γραμμενοι σε συλλογους της ομοσπονδιας.
Η ζυγηση και διαχωρισμος των αθλητων θα γινει στις 9.00 π.μ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πολιτική του  :bodybuilding.gr:  είναι να είναι παρων σε όλους τους αγωνες των ομοσπονδιων,οπότε δεν θα μπορουσαμε να λείπουμε κ από εκει.
Ενδιαφερον θα είναι να δουμε τους αθλητες που θα κατεβουν,όπως και την επανεμφανιση του Καραμανλάκη μετά από καιρό.
Εγω και ο Νασσερ θα ειμαστε,οποιος θελει να κανουμε εξεδρα κ να γνωριστούμε ας ενημερωσει !!
Εννοείται ότι θα υπάρχει μπόλικο φωτορεπορταζ !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο σας παιδιά θα περιμένουμε υλικό σας απο τον αγώνα σαν εκπρόσωποι του φόρουμ σ αυτόν τον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

θα μπορουσε καπιος να μου πει στιν ifbb την ελληνικι μεχρι ποιο ειναι το οριο για τα τζουνιορς???...ευχαριστω για την απαντηση εκ των προτερων...

----------


## NASSER

> θα μπορουσε καπιος να μου πει στιν ifbb την ελληνικι μεχρι ποιο ειναι το οριο για τα τζουνιορς???...ευχαριστω για την απαντηση εκ των προτερων...


Mεχρι 21 ετων, ανεξαρτητα απο υψος και βαρος.

----------


## greekmusclenet

Παιδιά πότε και πώς θα κατέβετε ;;

Θα θέλαμε να πάμε και εμείς αλλά μας σκοτώνει που είναι Σάββατο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω θα είμαι εκει κατα τις 16:30 όπου θα πετυχω και τον Νασσερ ο οποιος θα είναι λίγο στο "τρεξιμο",τωρα δεν ξερω ποιος αλλος μπορεί να είναι...

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδιά πότε και πώς θα κατέβετε ;;
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να πάμε και εμείς αλλά μας σκοτώνει που είναι Σάββατο.


 
Αν με ειχες ενημερωση πιο νορις θα σου κανονιζα να κατεβεις απο Θεσσαλονικη και να ανεβεις την ιδια μερα. Αμα το δεις τωρα το μηνυμα ενημερωσε να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.

----------


## greekmusclenet

> Αν με ειχες ενημερωση πιο νορις θα σου κανονιζα να κατεβεις απο Θεσσαλονικη και να ανεβεις την ιδια μερα. Αμα το δεις τωρα το μηνυμα ενημερωσε να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.



Nasser ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόταση. Και εγώ και ο συνεργάτης μου ο Αντώνης δουλεύουμε το Σάββατο οπότε μας είναι δύσκολο.  Η IFBB έχει μία τάση να κάνει τους αγώνες Σάββατο και δυστυχώς όταν ο αγώνας είναι Νότια Ελλάδα γίνεται για μας απαγορευτικό.

Θα προσπαθήσουμε πάντως σε επόμενη ευκαιρία να το οργανώσουμε, επίσης θα κάνουμε μία προσπάθεια όσα παιδιά αγωνιστούν από Βόρεια Ελλάδα και είναι κοντά στην έδρα μας να τα συναντήσουμε για να προβάλουμε την προσπάθειά τους.

Όσοι μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε σε αυτό , επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας......

Ευχαριστώ και περιμένουμε ενημέρωση από την διοργάνωση!

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόταση. Και εγώ και ο συνεργάτης μου ο Αντώνης δουλεύουμε το Σάββατο οπότε μας είναι δύσκολο.  Η IFBB έχει μία τάση να κάνει τους αγώνες Σάββατο και δυστυχώς όταν ο αγώνας είναι Νότια Ελλάδα γίνεται για μας απαγορευτικό.
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσουμε πάντως σε επόμενη ευκαιρία να το οργανώσουμε, επίσης θα κάνουμε μία προσπάθεια όσα παιδιά αγωνιστούν από Βόρεια Ελλάδα και είναι κοντά στην έδρα μας να τα συναντήσουμε για να προβάλουμε την προσπάθειά τους.
> 
> Όσοι μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε σε αυτό , επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας......
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και περιμένουμε ενημέρωση από την διοργάνωση!



Θα σας βοηθησω οσο μπορω σαυτο το εργο σας. ΘΑ επικοινωνησω οταν θα ειμαι πανω ΘΕσσαλονικη απο βδομαδας.

----------


## NASSER

Ο αγωνας τελειωσε με επιτυχια, με αναλογως αρκετες συμμετοχες.
Oι κατηγοριες ηταν

Βοdybuilding junior

Body classic -1,75  συμμετειχαν

Body classic +1,75 συμμετειχαν

Βοdybuilding ανδρων -85 kg

Bodybuilding ανδρων +85Kg

Bodybuilding master

Fitness γυναικων

Body Fitness (figure)

Τελος ακολουθησε over all αντρων

Επικεντρο της ολης εκδηλωσης που κερδισε τον ενθουσιασμο ολων, ηταν το guest posing της επιβλητικης παρουσιας του ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ, IFBB Pro.

Αναμονη για πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο απο την ομαδα του Bodybuilding.gr

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Polyneikos!!!! οι πληροφορίες λένε οτι εσυ κρατάς φωτογραφικό υλικό!!! θα περιμένουμε πολυ????????

----------


## RAMBO

ημουν και εγω εκει :01. Mr. Green: οριστε καποιεσ πρωτεσ φωτο...

*Βοdybuilding ανδρων -85 kg*









νικητησ ο τελευταιος στα δεξια..με πολυ γραμμωση τελειους τετρακεφαλους στην δευτερη θεση ο μεσσαιοσ με περισσοτερες μαζες και ο αριστερος στη τριτη θεση.

----------


## Polyneikos

H ΙFBB πραγματοποιησε το 22o Μr Hellas με επιτυχία χθες 9/5,στο κλειστο της Ελευσίνας.Ο αριθμος των αθλητων ήταν αρκετος,33 στο σύνολο.






*Επίσης ήταν guest του αγωνα ο Ifbb Pro (τεραστιος!) Μανωλη Καραμανλακης ο οποιος έδωσε άλλο χρωμα στον αγωνα.*

Οι κατηγορίες με τις συμμετοχές είχαν ως εξης:

*Βοdybuilding junior : 1 αθλητης*
*Body Fitness (figure) : 4 αθλητριες*
*Fitness γυναικων : 1 αθλητρια*

*Body classic -1,75: 12 αθλητες*
*Body classic +1,75: 6 αθλητες*
*Βοdybuilding ανδρων -85 kg : 3 αθλητες*
*Bodybuilding ανδρων +85Kg :4 αθλητες*
*Bodybuilding masters : 2 αθλητες*



*Τελος ακολουθησε το overall αντρων : οι 6 νικητες των κατηγοριων, όπου γενικος νικητης και Mr Hellas αναδείχθηκε ο νικητης της masters κατηγορίας Βασιλειου Κωνσταντίνος,πρόκειται για τον αθλητη με το κόκκινο μαγίο,το νο 75.*

**

----------


## Polyneikos

*Να ξεκινησω με την κατηγορία των εφήβων όπου εκει είχαμε μια συμμετοχη,έναν νεαρό αθλητη του οποίου δεν συγκρατησα το όνομα,ψηλό παιδί, ο οποίος με καποιες βελτιώσεις σιγουρα θα κανει πολυ καλες εμφανίσεις στο μέλλον.*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Polyneikos!!!! οι πληροφορίες λένε οτι εσυ κρατάς φωτογραφικό υλικό!!! θα περιμένουμε πολυ????????


Χα,χα,έτσι,νας σας καψουρέψω λίγο !!!

----------


## pepeismenos karga

Δυστυχως για τα juniors ειχαμε μια συμμετοχη....κριμα...ελλειπης ανταγωνισμος...παντως μπραβο στο παιδι που κατεβηκε και βγηκε πρωτος!!!!...μακαρι του χρονου μεγαλυτεροσ και καλυτεροσ ανταγωνισμος...και παντα καλυτερες διοργανωσεις να παει μπροστα το αθλημα.....

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία body building -85 κιλα με την συμμετοχή 3 πολύ καλων αθλητων.*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δυστυχως για τα juniors ειχαμε μια συμμετοχη....κριμα...ελλειπης ανταγωνισμος...παντως μπραβο στο παιδι που κατεβηκε και βγηκε πρωτος!!!!...μακαρι του χρονου μεγαλυτεροσ και καλυτεροσ ανταγωνισμος...και παντα καλυτερες διοργανωσεις να παει μπροστα το αθλημα.....


 
Φίλε μου ήσουν στον αγώνα; :03. Thumb up:  Εγω από το φόρουμ ξερω σίγουρα ότι ήταν ο Ραμπο, ο Νασσερ και η Μαρία,με τους οποιος σχολιασαμε και τα του αγωνα..

----------


## pepeismenos karga

Μακαρι να μπορουσα.....αλλα δεν τα καταφερα....εκσαιτιασ ελειψης μεταφορικων μεσων και καπιες αναπαντεχες οικογενειακες υποχρεωσεις....μαλλον θα ειμαι στον  αγωνα της wabba,οπου αγωνιζεται ενας γνωστος μου που περσυ ωγηκε πρωτος στην κοντη κατηγορια bodybuilding...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα απαραίτητα comparisons για την αναδειξη του νικητη της κατηγορίας bbing -85...*

----------


## KATERINI 144

ενταξη με τους αθλητες και μπραβο τους, αλλα απο ατμοσφαιρα μηδεν ρε παιδια, σε γυμναστηριο εγινε?!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο κλειστό γηπεδο αντισφαίρησης στην Ελευσινα εγινε,αυτο που δεν μου αρεσε είναι ότι δεν υπηρχε σκηνη,δεν ξερω,το εχω συνδυασει στο μυαλο μου ότι οι αθλητες πρεπει να "ανεβαινουν" και εμεις να τους κοιταμε από κατω,εδω έγινε το αντίστροφο μιας και που εμεις ήμασταν σε κερκιδες και εκεινοι στο παρκε.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος Polyneikos, περιμένουμε συνέχεια και ειδικά τις φωτογραφίες του Καραμανλάκη

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

*H ωρα της κρίσης για την κατηγορία body building -85..*

*3η θεση και απονομή από τον γνωστο πρωταθλητη Γιάννη Βασάλο*




*Η μαχη πλεον παίχτηκε μεταξύ των 2 αθλητων,το νο 68 και το νο 70....*





*Νικητης τελικα ο Σωκρατης Κουκούλης,με το νο 68.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πριν προχωρησω σε επομενη κατηγορία να σας δείξω καποιες backstage φωτογραφίες,προετοιμασία των αθλητων πριν από την σκηνη,βαψιμο,ζέσταμα κτλ.Παρατηρείτε κατι γνώριμο;*

----------


## mantus3

εναν nasser με το μπλουζακι του φορουμ...

----------


## Niiick

παιδια ειχαμε συμμετοχη χαλκιας δημητρης? αν ναι παρακαλω για φοτος ,ευχαριστω :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> εναν nasser με το μπλουζακι του φορουμ...


για νασσερ μου φαινεται και μενα, εκτος απο ρεποτραζ βοηθουσατε και στο βαψιμο βλεπω  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> παιδια ειχαμε συμμετοχη χαλκιας δημητρης? αν ναι παρακαλω για φοτος ,ευχαριστω


Ναί,επαιξε το παλικαρι,στην κατηγορία Classic Bbing +1,75.Βγήκε 3ος.Θα ποσταρω φωτογραφίες αλλά σιγα σιγα τις επόμενες ημερεςς παιδια γιατί επειδη είναι απο ψηφιακη με μεγαλη αναλυση και θελουν επεξεργασία κ χαμήλωμα σε αναλυση για να μπορουν να ανεβουν ,οπότε θα μου κανετε λίγη υπομονη !!  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

> για νασσερ μου φαινεται και μενα, εκτος απο ρεποτραζ βοηθουσατε και στο βαψιμο βλεπω


Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  υπήρχε παντου,οι mods ξερουν τι κανουν κ πως το κανουν !!
Μιλησαμε και με Καραμανλάκη (βουνο !!) και θα τραβουσαμε και φωτό μαζί του αλλα δυστυχως ο Μανωλης μόλις είχε ξεβαφτεί,δεν τον προλαβαμε... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: .
Από βδομαδα φωτό και με το guest posing του !

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Eπίτηδες το κάνεις ε!!!!!!!!!!!! το πρωι πάλι !!!!ασε θα σε εκδικηθώ Polyneikos

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Masters, 2 συμμετοχές*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητης στα Masters αναδειχθηκε ο Βασιλειου Κωνσταντινος,εμφανως ανωτερος από τον συναγωνιζόμενο αθλητη.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Προχωραμε με την κατηγορία body fitness γυναικων,εκει είχαμε 4 συμμετοχες ,με κυρίαρχη την παρουσία της Κρητικοπούλου Ελένης,γνωστής πρωταθλητριας σε Πανελλήνια και Παγκόσμιο επίπεδο,όπως καταλαβαίνετε είναι δύσκολο να κοντραριστει μια τόσο καλή αθλητρια.*
*Πάντως ίσως η συμμετοχή της να ήταν της τελευταίας στιγμης γιατί αρχικα είχε ανακοινωθεί ότι θα έκανε guest posing.*









*ΚΡΗΤΙΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΗ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body fitness γυναικων συνεχεια και με άλλες φωτο ...*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τελικα νικητρια αναδείχθηκε επαξια η Ελενη Κρητικοπουλου για την κατηγορία body fitness, 2η βγηκε η κοπέλα με το νο18, τρίτη η κοπέλα με το νο2 και τελος 4η βγηκε η κοπέλα με το νο1.(Συγχωρεστε με που αναφερομαι με τα νουμερα αλλά ήταν δύσκολο να συγκρατησω όλα τα ονόματα,ίσως ο Νασσερ θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει σε αυτό το κομματι...*

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Eυχαριστούμε Polyneikos συγχαρητήρια σε ολους τους αθλητές!!!! ολοι τους ξεχωριστά αξίζουν ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μπράβο για την προσπάθεια που κάνουν στον τόσο δύσκολο αγώνα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mια πολύ όμορφη και γυμνασμενη αθλητρια στην κατηγορία Fitness γυναικων,αν συγκρατησα σωστα το όνομα λέγεται Ναντια Κεραμιδάκη....*
*Πολύ καλή παρουσία με ποιοτικη δουλεια πάνω στο σώμα της.*












*Και η απονομή από τον πρόεδρο της IFBB -EΟΣΔ, κ. Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αφιερωμενο σε όλα τα μελη του , το βιντεακι της αθλητριας από την χορογραφία της,το οποιο ανεβασαμε στο youtube ,φρεσκο !!*
*Copyright . Θαυμαστε !!!*

[YOUTUBE="uJRI0ocsjtE"]uJRI0ocsjtE[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Mythonas

Μπράβο Κώστα τέλεια δουλειά. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Επίσης ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και στους αθλητές που πήραν μέρος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## mantus3

καλα η χωρογραφια της Κεραμιδακη τα σπαει... τελειες κινησεις κ πολυ δυναμη

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλή χορογραφία! Μπράβο! :03. Clap: 

Είπαν τίποτε αν θα υπάρξει συνέχεια σε διεθνείς αγώνες για τους νικητές?

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο δεν είπαν κατι για προκρισεις σε Παγκοσμιο,μόνο αυτό που συγκράτησα είναι ότι ανακοινωθηκε ότι ο Σωκράτης Κουκούλης (νο 68 ) , ο αθλητης της κατηγορίας bb -85 πρόκειται να αγωνιστεί στο Παγκόσμιο,αλλά την πρόκριση μαλλον την είχε παρει από προηγούμενο αγωνα μιας και ανακοινωθηκε στην αρχη αυτό(δεν είχαν διαγωνιστει ακομα οι αθλητες).

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μια φωτό που σίγουρα όλοι θα περιμενετε....*
*Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης !!!*

----------


## Niiick

πω απο κοντα αυτος ο ανθρωπος ειναι απιστευτος.. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

θηρίο, προβλέπεται λαμπρο μελλον για το καραμανλακη.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Paco

Φοβερο σώμα,ωραια φωτογραφία,θα παιξει πουθενα;
Τον είχα δει και πιο παλια και μου είχε κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση!! :05. Posing:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια που να τον δείτε κ από κοντα,εγω πήγα με τον Νασσερ και μου τον συστησε και μιλήσαμε,εκτός ότι έχει πολύ όγκο πάνω του είναι και ψηλο παιδί,εντυπωσιακος πραγματι...υ.γ. Και πολύ ευγενικο παιδι.

----------


## RAMBO

καποια στιγμη που βγηκε κ περασε διπλα μασ το χερι του ηταν σαν το κεφαλη μου.α και το σταδιο ηταν τιγκα στισ γκομενεσ μιλαμε... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια ματια σε καποιες φωτο και των υπολοιπων κατηγοριων για να παρετε μια γρηγορη "γευση" πρίν την εκτενη φωτογραφικη μου έκθεση....

*Βοdybuilding +85, 4 συμμετοχες στο σύνολο.*









*Classic Bodybuilding +1.75, 6 συμμετοχές στο συνολο*

----------


## Polyneikos

> καποια στιγμη που βγηκε κ περασε διπλα μασ το χερι του ηταν σαν το κεφαλη μου.α και το σταδιο ηταν τιγκα στισ γκομενεσ μιλαμε...


Το πρόσεξα και το πρωτο και το δευτερο που αναφερεις,αλήτη ! :08. Spank: 
Να αλλος ένας καλος λόγος να ερχεσαι στους αγωνες !

----------


## Niiick

κοιτα μαυρισμα ο χαλκιας..3ος ε? ποιοι πηραν τη πρωτη και δευτερη?

----------


## Polyneikos

Από αριστερα προς τα δεξια όπως τους βλεπουμε,3ος ο Χαλκιας,2ος ο μεσαιος αθλητης και 1ος ο δεξιος αθλητης (νο67).
Τον ξερεις προσωπικα τον Χαλκια;

----------


## Niiick

τον δημητρη?βεβαια. ρε πολυνεικε φενεται πολυ λεπτος στις φωτος ε? απο κοντα,επειδη το πασχα ειμασταν μαζι ειναι και ψηλος και ειναι πολυ επιβλητικος πολυ περισσοτερο απο τις φωτος,θα κατεβει και 14 ιουνη στο νοβοτελ ισως να θελει να κατεβει καλυτερος εκει?δε ξερω.πριν κατεβει στα φιτνες περισυ ηταν δε ξερω 110 κιλα περιπου στο υψος 1.92 ηταν τεραστιος  :05. Biceps: παντως απιστευτος τυπος με απειρες γνωσεις ειδικα σε εναν τομεα(δε λεω θα μας μπαγλαρωσουν :01. Mr. Green: )και εχει και μια θαυμασια οικογενεια respect :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75, 12 συμμετοχές στο συνολο*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχίζω το φωτορεπορταζ με την μαχη για τον Γενικό Τιτλο.*
*Οπως προαναφερθηκε νικητης ηταν ο αθλητης με το κόκκινο μαγιό (νο 75).*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kαραμανλακης Μανώλης συνεχεια....*
*Guust poser στον αγωνα,κατα την διαρκεια της προετοιμασίας του για τους επαγγελματικους αγωνες στην Αμερικη,**στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey*,*αγωνες που αποτελουν πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia !!Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανώλη από όλο το  !!*

----------


## Panoz

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Πολυνεικε...!μπραβο... :03. Clap: !

Κριμα και ντροπη ομως που "αλλα" σαιτ δεν αναφερουν τον αγωνα της IFBB (ΕΟΣΔ) για δικους τους, παιδιαστικους λογους .

----------


## Panoz

> *Kαραμανλακης Μανώλης συνεχεια....*
> *Guust poser στον αγωνα,κατα την διαρκεια της προετοιμασίας του για τους επαγγελματικους αγωνες στην Αμερικη,**στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey*,*αγωνες που αποτελουν πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia !!Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανώλη από όλο το  !!*



Ο Μανωλης ειναι πληρης, χωρις αδυναμα σημεια.

Μακαρι να παρει προκριση για το Mr. Olympia.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πολυ καλη δουλεια Πολυνεικε...!μπραβο...!
> 
> Κριμα και ντροπη ομως που "αλλα" σαιτ δεν αναφερουν τον αγωνα της GFBB (ΕΟΣΔ) για δικους τους, παιδιαστικους λογους .


Ήσουν στο αγωνα με μια μπλουζα μπλε μήπως;;Οταν ήμασταν έξω με τον Νασσερ στο τελος του αγωνα και τα λέγαμε μου έδειξε ένα παιδί που μπαινει στο φόρουμ,μιλησανε κιόλας,εγω φορουσα μαυρη μπλουζα  :bodybuilding.gr: ..
Όσο για το άλλο που λες για την προβολή δεν είναι αναγκαίο να γίνεται κατι σκόπιμα,απλά μπορεί να μην βρέθηκαν στον αγωνα παιδια από άλλα sites .
Εμας είναι γνωστή η "αδυναμία" μας για το ελληνικο αγωνιστικο bb,ανεξαρτητως ομοσπονδιών.

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Kαραμανλακης Μανώλης συνεχεια....*
> *Guust poser στον αγωνα,κατα την διαρκεια της προετοιμασίας του για τους επαγγελματικους αγωνες στην Αμερικη,**στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey*,*αγωνες που αποτελουν πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia !!Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανώλη από όλο το  !!*


πώ πώ... αγρίεψαν τα πράγματα... ωραίος ο καραμανλάκης.. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Panoz

> Ήσουν στο αγωνα με μια μπλουζα μπλε μήπως;;Οταν ήμασταν έξω με τον Νασσερ στο τελος του αγωνα και τα λέγαμε μου έδειξε ένα παιδί που μπαινει στο φόρουμ,μιλησανε κιόλας,εγω φορουσα μαυρη μπλουζα ..
> Όσο για το άλλο που λες για την προβολή δεν είναι αναγκαίο να γίνεται κατι σκόπιμα,απλά μπορεί να μην βρέθηκαν στον αγωνα παιδια από άλλα sites .
> Εμας είναι γνωστή η "αδυναμία" μας για το ελληνικο αγωνιστικο bb,ανεξαρτητως ομοσπονδιών.


Ναι εγω ημουν. μιλησαμε? δε θυμαμαι..

Τι να σαου πω πολυνεικε...εγω παντως επιμενω στους "παιδιαστικους λογους" γιατι ετσι ειναι.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ναι εγω ημουν. μιλησαμε? δε θυμαμαι..
> 
> Τι να σαου πω πολυνεικε...εγω παντως επιμενω στους "παιδιαστικους λογους" γιατι ετσι ειναι.


Mε τον Νασσερ μιλησες,απλα εγω ήμουν μαζι με τον Νασσερ,εξω απο το γυμναστηριο,στο τελος του αγωνα.
Anyway,η ουσία είναι ότι τη καθε προσπάθεια της καθε ομοσπονδίας οφείλουμε να την παρουσιαζουμε. :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο κώστα καλό ρεπορτάζ και ενημέρωση γι αυτούς τους αγώνες και θέλω να πιστεύω εμείς δεν κάνουμε μικροπρέπειες και οροβάλουμε αντικειμενικά κάθε σωστή προσπάθεια απο όπου και αν προέρχετε.

και ο μανώλης είναι δύναμη εύχομε να του βγεί τέλεια η προετοιμασία του γιατί είναι καλός αθλητής με πολλες δυνατότητες και εγω που τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον πάω και σαν άνθρωπο :03. Clap:

----------


## mazarakiotis

> ...ντροπη ομως που "αλλα" σαιτ ...


Φίλε μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλάβει οτι Δεν υπαρχουν "άλλα" σαιτ ... 8)

Συγχαρητηρια και ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση παιδια  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## Panoz

> Mε τον Νασσερ μιλησες,απλα εγω ήμουν μαζι με τον Νασσερ,εξω απο το γυμναστηριο,στο τελος του αγωνα.
> Anyway,*η ουσία είναι ότι τη καθε προσπάθεια της καθε ομοσπονδίας οφείλουμε να την παρουσιαζουμε*.





> μπράβο κώστα καλό ρεπορτάζ και ενημέρωση γι αυτούς τους αγώνες και θέλω να πιστεύω *εμείς δεν κάνουμε μικροπρέπειες και οροβάλουμε αντικειμενικά κάθε σωστή προσπάθεια απο όπου και αν προέρχετε.*
> 
> και ο μανώλης είναι δύναμη εύχομε να του βγεί τέλεια η προετοιμασία του γιατί είναι καλός αθλητής με πολλες δυνατότητες και εγω που τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον πάω και σαν άνθρωπο


ετσι ειναι, με καλυψατε απολυτα.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## peris

καλα ο καραμανλακης ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη ετσι δεν παιζεται εχει βαλει πανω του τρομερο ογκο φαντασου να γραμμωσει τι εχει να γινει :05. Posing:  :05. Posing:  :05. Posing:  :05. Posing:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βοdybuilding +85, 4 συμμετοχες ,νικητης ο αθλητης με το μαγίο νο72.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατι που όλοι θα περιμενατε να δείτε,σίγουρα.*
*Το guest posing του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη,κατα την διαρκεια της προετοιμασίας του για τους αγωνες της Αμερικης ε 4 μηνες από τωρα...Κατι μου λεει ότι ο Μανωλης θα προκαλέσει μεγαλη αίσθηση σους αγωνες αυτούς..*
*Απολαύστε λοιπον,αποκλειστικα για το φόρουμ μας,cameraman Ραμπο, copyright  !!!*

*Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης, ΙFBB PRO*

[YOUTUBE="Dp8Pf-KHZJk&feature=channel_page"]Dp8Pf-KHZJk&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINI 144

κωστα   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Οντως πολυ εντυπωσιακο το ποζαρισμα του Μανωλη με 135 κιλα σωματικο βαρος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

manolis karamanlakis... the next big thing...  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## Paco

Μιλαμε για πολλες μάζες ο Καραμανλακης .Τι να λέμε τωρα !Ποιοτικος αθλητης,πάντα όταν κατεβαινε ήταν φαβορι .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.75*








*1η θέση το νο67 ,2η θεση το νο65, 3η θεση το νο64*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νάντια Κεραμιδακη*

----------


## KontorinisMD

Πολύ καλή αθλήτρια! και με αυτο το χορευτικο θα περιμενα να παιξει και εξωτερικο.. :03. Clap: 

ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

> *Kαραμανλακης Μανώλης συνεχεια....*
> *Guust poser στον αγωνα,κατα την διαρκεια της προετοιμασίας του για τους επαγγελματικους αγωνες στην Αμερικη,**στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey*,*αγωνες που αποτελουν πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia !!Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανώλη από όλο το  !!*


 POLYNEIKOS, Ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΥΡΕΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: . ΚΑΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leviathan

> *Να ξεκινησω με την κατηγορία των εφήβων όπου εκει είχαμε μια συμμετοχη,έναν νεαρό αθλητη του οποίου δεν συγκρατησα το όνομα,ψηλό παιδί, ο οποίος με καποιες βελτιώσεις σιγουρα θα κανει πολυ καλες εμφανίσεις στο μέλλον.*





IMO δεν έπρεπε καν να κατέβει.Είναι σαν να έχει κάνει 2 μήνες γυμναστήριο.

----------


## Leviathan

> *Kαραμανλακης Μανώλης συνεχεια....*
> *Guust poser στον αγωνα,κατα την διαρκεια της προετοιμασίας του για τους επαγγελματικους αγωνες στην Αμερικη,**στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey*,*αγωνες που αποτελουν πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia !!Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανώλη από όλο το  !!*



Olympia material αν συνεχίσει να δουλεύει και δεν πάρουν τα μυαλά του αέρα.Thanx για τις φωτό btw :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> IMO δεν έπρεπε καν να κατέβει.Είναι σαν να έχει κάνει 2 μήνες γυμναστήριο. 	
> 
> Olympia material αν συνεχίσει να δουλεύει και δεν πάρουν τα μυαλά του αέρα.Thanx για τις φωτό btw


Με τον καλο το λογο μπηκες πρωινιατικα?
Κατακρινεις ενα 17αγορι και επειτα εναν φτασμενο αθλητη που ολοι γνωριζουμε για το ηθος του.
Καθε προσπαθεια πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστη ειτε του εφηβου ειτε του επαγγελματια.

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ νασσερ, δε νομίζω ότι κατέκρινε, απλά το αν έπρπε ο μικρός να κατέβει ή όχι δεν έχει νόημα να σχολιστεί. για μένα καλά έκανε και κατέβηκε, η εμπειρία στους αγώνες ειναι πολύ σημαντική και μπράβο του.

όσο για τον μανώλη, ενδεχομένως ο leviathan δε τον γνωρίζει όπως εμεις... :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ο καθενας έχει το δικο του  στυλ στο πως λεει καποια πραγματα ή περιγραφει.Εγω προτιμω να πω μια καλή κουβεντα που ΘΑ ΕΝΘΑΡΡΥΝΕΙ εναν αθλητη και θα κοιταξει να βελτιωθει γιατί το έχω γραψει ότι θελει βελτιώσεις ,καποιοι άλλοι έχουν πιο ψηλα τον πηχυ,ακόμα και απο juniors,και προτιμανε να το πουν "χυμα".(μεσα από ένα υπολογιστη ΠΑΝΤΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ).Θα το εκτιμουσα αν πηγαινε καποιος στον αγωνα μπροστα του και του έλεγε, ξερεις,δεν είσαι για να κατεβαινεις.Εν πασει περιπτωση καθε σχόλιο που δεν είναι προσβλητικο ή απαξιωτικο είναι αποδεκτο.

----------


## KATERINI 144

παντα υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο ο συγκεκριμένος αθλητης να γινει μέλος του φορουμ κάποια στιγμή, 
μονο ωραία δε θα του φανούν αυτου του ιδους τα σχόλια, μικρο παιδι ειναι και εχει μέλλον μπροστά του και οπως λεει ο πανος η εμπειρία που θα εχει και η προσπάθεια  που καταβαλει αρκούν  :02. Chinese:

----------


## mantus3

> παντα υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο ο συγκεκριμένος αθλητης να γινει μέλος του φορουμ κάποια στιγμή, 
> μονο ωραία δε θα του φανούν αυτου του ιδους τα σχόλια, μικρο παιδι ειναι και εχει μέλλον μπροστά του και οπως λεει ο πανος η εμπειρία που θα εχει και η προσπάθεια  που καταβαλει αρκούν


+1000

ακομα κ επιπεδο να μην εχει καποιος μονο κ μονο το οτι τολμισε να ανεβει στην σκηνη εμενα μου λεει πολα. 

κ στο κατο κατο ρε λεβιαθαν, την κατηγορια την πηρε... αυτο ειναι που πρεπει να μινει, οχι αμα για junior, 17 χρονων ειναι καλος η οχι.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Ζητώ συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω τώρα το είδα κ θέλω να πω οτι είναι λάθος να κρίνουμε τους αθλητές με αυτόν τον τρόπο δημόσια εννοω, γιατί τα σχόλια μεταφέρονται στους αθλητές κ είναι πίκρα να τα ακούνε αυτά! 

Αν μπει ο Μανώλης π.χ μέσα κ διαβάσει θα πει: σιγά μην ξαναμπω να διαβάσω τον κάθε ασχετο που ποστάρει οτι του κατέβει!!! κ με το δικιο του !! το λεω γιατί μου το εχουν πει αθλητές οτι δεν μπαινουν γιαυτο το λόγο!! γιαυτο ας το προσέξουμε αυτό το θέμα

Leviathan δεν υπονοω για σένα οτι είσαι ασχετος, γιατί ουτε καν σε ξέρω, αλλά ο καθένας που αγωνίζεται θέλει ενα μπραβο!! η δεν ποστάρουμε καθόλου αν είναι να τον προσβάλουμε!! δεν μας ενόχλησε

----------


## Polyneikos

^^^+ 1000

----------


## NASSER

ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

> 


Δεν ειχα δει την φωτογραφια.Μου φαινεται οτι πηρε κι αλλη μαζα :03. Clap: 

Edit: Ναι,πραγματι πηρε κι αλλη μαζα  :01. Smile: 




> ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ....


Απλα καταπληκτικος.

----------


## crow

> Πολύ καλή αθλήτρια! και με αυτο το χορευτικο θα περιμενα να παιξει και εξωτερικο..
> 
> ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ!


 
Ναι πηγα μαζι με το Σωκρατη στο Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα που εγινε στη Σερβια στις 16/05/09.Φοβερο επιπεδο αθλητων.Και εγω κ ο Σωκρατης βγηκαμε 3η.
Αν θελετε μπορω να σας στειλω φωτογραφικο υλικο απο τους αγωνες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλη η εμφανιση σου Ναντια,συγχαρητηρια και για την θεση που πηρες στο Βαλκανικο αλλά και στον Σωκρατη.Καλως ήρθες και στο φόρουμ μας παρεπιμπτόντως!

----------


## NASSER

> Ναι πηγα μαζι με το Σωκρατη στο Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα που εγινε στη Σερβια στις 16/05/09.Φοβερο επιπεδο αθλητων.Και εγω κ ο Σωκρατης βγηκαμε 3η.
> Αν θελετε μπορω να σας στειλω φωτογραφικο υλικο απο τους αγωνες.


Μπραβο, συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα Ναντια και στον Κουκουλη Σωκρατη για τις πολυ καλες θεσεις!

ΘΑ πρεπει να σημειωθει πως το Βαλκανικο της IFBB ειναι πολυ δυσκολοι αγωνες καθως ο συναγωνισμος ειναι πολυ μεγαλος σε επιπεδα παγκοσμιου αγωνα.

Και παλι μπραβο στα παιδια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Akis85

> Ναι πηγα μαζι με το Σωκρατη στο Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα που εγινε στη Σερβια στις 16/05/09.Φοβερο επιπεδο αθλητων.Και εγω κ ο Σωκρατης βγηκαμε 3η.
> Αν θελετε μπορω να σας στειλω φωτογραφικο υλικο απο τους αγωνες.


Συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχία σας, και γω με τη σειρά μου να πώ ότι και η φόρμα σου και το χορευτικό σου ήταν απο τα καλύτερα που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ελλάδα.

Please βαλε καμια φωτο από βαλκανικό, το βαλκανικό της IFBB το ακούμε συνέχεια πάντως!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

συγχαρητήρια και απο μενα, καλος ήρθες στο φορουμ,  περιμένουμε φωτος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ εχω να πω απο τις φωτο που είδα , πώς η νάντια είναι πολύ καλή αθλήτρια και ολοκληρωμένη και άνετα στέκετε σε αγώνες του εξωτερικού και το κυριότερο για γυναίκα, όμορφη και θυληκή παρουσία.

το παιδί στήν κατηγορία εφήβων πιστεύω θα πάει πολύ καλά με κάποιες βελτιώσεις που είναι θέμα χρόνου γιατί οι μυς δεν χτίζονται απο την μια μέρα στην άλλη αλλα θέλουν διάρκεια, αλλα πιστεύω αυτοί οι αθλητες σ αυτό το επίπεδο ταιριάζουν περισσότερο σε κατηγορίες καθαρα φίτνες όπως στην ομοσπονδία wff-international όπου και το φίτνες χωρίζετε πάλι σε κατηγορίες ανάλογα με την σωματική κατάσταση , όπως πχ στο απλό φίτνες όπου εκεί μετραει περισσότερο η συμετρία και καλαισθησία χωρίς πολυ μυικότητα και υπερβολές , γιατί αλλιώς πηγαίνει στην περφόρμανς η αθλέτικ η σούπερ μποντυ.

ο μανώλης όπως πάντα εντυπωσιακός και φαίνετε οτι είναι με επιπλέον μυικά κιλά και σε σχετικά πολύ καλή κατάσταση μιλάω για την περίοδο που βρίσκετε τώρα , που πιστεύω σε 3 με 4 μήνες θα είναι στην καλύτερη φόρμα του γιατί έχει την δουλειά πάνω στο σώμα του αλλά και την εμπειρία , γιατί ο μανώλης πάντα κατεβαίνει φορμαρισμένος και του εύχομε να του πάν όλα καλά και να έχουμε ακόμη έναν έλληνα σε μεγάλους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες , γιατί πιστεύω ακράδαντα οτι το αξίζει .

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## crow

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!
ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΣΕ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ Κ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ.....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
    ΘΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΚΟ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!
> ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΣΕ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ Κ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ.....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
> ΘΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΚΟ


 
ετσι όπως τα λές ακόμη ένα μπραβο γιατί πέτυχες και καλή φόρμα μετα απο απο αποχή απο αγώνες και πάγια τακτική μας στο φόρουμ είναι τα σχόλια μας να είναι ειληκρινή .

περιμένουμε και περισσότερες φωτο απο αγώνες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Panoz

> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!
> ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΣΕ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ Κ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ.....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
>     ΘΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΚΟ


 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχεια με ακομα μερικες φωτογραφίες από τον Μανωλη Καραμανλακη.

----------


## Muscleboss

ωραίες φώτο! thanks κώστα!  :03. Thumb up: 

να ευχηθούμε να έχει την τύχη του κεφαλιανού με καλή πορεία και αυτός στην αμερική... πλησιάζει και η δική του ώρα

ΜΒ

----------


## SOLID

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο ολους σας και φιλε Λεβιαθαν δεν χρειαζονται τετοια σχολια τουλαχιστον οχι τοσο κοφτα και αποτομα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το παιδι ξερει τις αδυναμιες του και θα τις βελτιωσει πολλα μπραβο του που πηρε μερος σε αυτους τους αγωνες.Κανεις δεν ξυπνησ εμια μερα και πηρε μεταλλιο.!!!

Πολυ εντυπωσιακο το προγραμμα σου Ναντια συνδυασε δυναμη με καλαισθησια φυσικη κατασταση και χορο.Ολα συνοδευομενα απο μια ομορφη παρουσια. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλο κορμί και καλλιτεχνικές η φωτος.  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλός και ποιοτικός αν και με την καθοδήγηση του βασάλου την επιτυχία την έχει δεδομένη και ενοώ να βγάλει το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## satheo

> ημουν και εγω εκειοριστε καποιεσ πρωτεσ φωτο...
> 
> *Βοdybuilding ανδρων -85 kg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ο τελευτεως δεξια εχει ονομα και λεγεται Σωκρατις Κουκουλις και 1 εβδομαδα μετα στο BOHR yougoslavia ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΚΟ βγικε 2 ος -80
ειναι αγωνιστικα 71 kg

----------


## nicolaos_m

Μπράβο!!! Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Οι αθλητές καλοι,αλλά... με την ομοσπονδία... έχω κάτι... μετά από αυτό που έκαναν στον Κεφαλιανό... 
Αν σας λειπουν 50.000 ευρο,να κανουμε ερανο,οχι να τα ζητατε απο τον καλυτερο Ελληνα αθλητή για να εχει ΤΙ? την Ελληνική σημαια!!! στο Ολυμπια!!!
Ντροπη

----------


## crow

> Μπράβο!!! Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Οι αθλητές καλοι,αλλά... με την ομοσπονδία... έχω κάτι... μετά από αυτό που έκαναν στον Κεφαλιανό... 
> Αν σας λειπουν 50.000 ευρο,να κανουμε ερανο,οχι να τα ζητατε απο τον καλυτερο Ελληνα αθλητή για να εχει ΤΙ? την Ελληνική σημαια!!! στο Ολυμπια!!!
> Ντροπη



ΕΔΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ.
Μαλλον δεν σου εχουνε πει ακριβως τι εγινε κ γιατι υποθηκε αυτο με τα 50.000Ε.
Παντος να ξερεις πως δεν εγινε ετσι κ δεν εχουνε ζητησει ποτε απο κανεναν λεφτα για καρτα. Δεν λεω σαν ομοσπονδια ειμαστε για τον *&#^$# τα τελευτεα χρονια αλλα μεχρι εκει δεν θα εφταναν.

----------


## NASSER

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τη Ναντια!!!
nicolaos_m καλο ειναι να ακους και τις δυο πλευρες και επειτα να κατακρινεις. Η ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB ακολουθει τους κανονισμους της και επιμενει σε αυτους, γιατι ειναι αναγνωρισμενη απο το υπουργιο πολιτισμου ως επισημη ομοσπονδια σωματικης διαπλασης και πρεπει να τηρει αυστηρα τους κανονισμους.

----------


## thegravijia

> Μπράβο!!! Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Οι αθλητές καλοι,αλλά... με την ομοσπονδία... έχω κάτι... μετά από αυτό που έκαναν στον Κεφαλιανό... 
> Αν σας λειπουν 50.000 ευρο,να κανουμε ερανο,οχι να τα ζητατε απο τον καλυτερο Ελληνα αθλητή για να εχει ΤΙ? την Ελληνική σημαια!!! στο Ολυμπια!!!
> Ντροπη


 +10




> ΕΔΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ.
> Μαλλον δεν σου εχουνε πει ακριβως τι εγινε κ γιατι υποθηκε αυτο με τα 50.000Ε.
> Παντος να ξερεις πως δεν εγινε ετσι κ δεν εχουνε ζητησει ποτε απο κανεναν λεφτα για καρτα. Δεν λεω σαν ομοσπονδια ειμαστε για τον *&#^$# τα τελευτεα χρονια αλλα μεχρι εκει δεν θα εφταναν.


ο ιδιος ο κεφαλιανος το χει πει σε συνεντευξη του

----------


## NASSER

> +10
> 
> 
> 
> ο ιδιος ο κεφαλιανος το χει πει σε συνεντευξη του


Και εγω σου λεω πως ο Κεφαλιανος λεει αυτο που του ειπαν και οχι αυτο που ακουσε.

Καλο ειναι να μην δινουμε συνεχεια στο θεμα. Το θεμα εχει ληξει και δεν χριαζεται να αναφερομαστε σε κατι που ελαβε τελος.

----------


## Muscleboss

δε βγάζει κάτι να ανακατώνουμε αυτο το ζήτημα , έχει συζητηθεί... το θέμα αφορά τον αγώνα... το του μιχάλη κεφαλιανύ τα έχουμε αναλύσει και ο καθένας έχει βγάλει το συμπέρασμά του.

ας μεινουμε στο θέμα μας.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

"Ξεθαβω" το τόπικ του αγωνα για να ποσταρω 3 βιντεακια που βρηκα στο youtube,έτσι για την ιστορία.Μαλιστα στο πρωτο καποιος ήταν από πίσω μας και τραβηξε την μπλουζα μου,bodybuilding.gr !!!Ραντεβου στο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο της Ifbb-Εοσδ,14.11 ,όσοι πιστοί ας προσέλθουν !!!

*Video 1*




*Video 2* 




*Video 3*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Άλλη μια φώτο από το overall με τους Βασιλείου και Κουκούλη

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος



----------

